# New Brompton



## Lorrie (19 Feb 2013)

Feeling a little happy have just ordered my first Brompton an orange M type 3 speed. Just have to wait now


----------



## mickle (19 Feb 2013)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Bromptonaut (21 Feb 2013)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Feb 2013)

Welcome to the educated and cultured club....


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Feb 2013)

Brilliant bikes, the only complaint you regularly hear is the price.

Assuming you're OK with that, you will be delighted.


----------



## watchiekong (23 Feb 2013)

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## mattobrien (24 Feb 2013)

Enjoy. I have a yellow M 3 speed. Great in the summer, but yellow takes a bit of keeping clean on the cold and wet. Mrs O chose the colour, so le rly didn't consider cleaning.


----------



## GM (24 Feb 2013)

If like me, I bet it becomes your No1 bike. Enjoy


----------



## Crankarm (27 Feb 2013)

Another one converted. Next.

Which reminds me I have to fix mine.


----------



## seadragonpisces (27 Feb 2013)

thegreenman said:


> If like me, I bet it becomes your No1 bike. Enjoy


 
I hope for the same, I hardly ever use my Beach Cruiser and since I hurt my back about 3 weeks ago I havent ridden my MTB, at all, so am going to put that up for sale, so I can focus on my Brompton when I get it in April.


----------



## alicat (3 Mar 2013)

```
Which reminds me I have to fix mine.
```
 
What is it with Bromptons? I ride 16 miles a day at most on mine and something always needs fixing. Right now the derailleur isn't shifting to the small sprocket. I've ordered a new cable, a 1.5mm hex key and a prayer mat.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2013)

alicat said:


> ```
> Which reminds me I have to fix mine.
> ```
> 
> What is it with Bromptons? I ride 16 miles a day at most on mine and something always needs fixing. Right now the derailleur isn't shifting to the small sprocket. I've ordered a new cable, a 1.5mm hex key and a prayer mat.


That's why I went 3 speed coupled with schlumpf mountain drive. I had a bwr with dérailleur, nowt but a PITA for most of the 19,000 miles I did on it.

If you ride in all weathers and don't have time to pamper the bwr set up every day, it sulks and stops working.


----------



## Brommyboy (3 Mar 2013)

Often the dérailleur shifting gets clogged by muck: tuck the wheel under and check the metal slider that operates the shift. Any muck there will prevent the jockey wheel movement. Usually cleaning is better than just renewing!!!


----------



## alicat (3 Mar 2013)

I'll have a go at cleaning it - thanks for the tip, Brommyboy. I do need to change the cable because I noticed the housing is split near where the rear wheel tucks under but it will be good to get the gears on my P6R working until I can finish the job next weekend.

Enjoy your bike, Lorrie. I love mine despite feeling it needs more fixing than a 1970s British car.


----------



## Brommyboy (4 Mar 2013)

The cable housing plastic covers several layers of metal, so, in itself, is not too urgent. I replaced mine with a non-indexed outer when the outer started trapping the inner, preventing cable movement. The indexed outer swells when it rusts; even if the inner is silicon coated it gets trapped.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Mar 2013)

I converted mine to an 8 speed hub......... big improvement on reliability and maintenance


----------



## alicat (4 Mar 2013)

I tried cleaning the cable pusher but no joy so far. I am working away during the week so will dismantle to do a more thorough clean next weekend armed with some non-indexed housing in case the deep clean doesn't work.

I am sorely tempted to convert to an 8 speed but I have the superlight version so I think that's less of an option. My longterm plan is to order a new singlespeed non-superlight Brompton and convert it to either 8-speed (not sure about Sturmey Archer) or 11-speed (more to go wrong).


----------



## Crankarm (7 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> That's why I went 3 speed coupled with schlumpf mountain drive. I had a bwr with dérailleur, nowt but a PITA for most of the 19,000 miles I did on it.
> 
> If you ride in all weathers and don't have time to pamper the bwr set up every day, it sulks and stops working.


 
The transmission on my Brompton has worked faultlessly. It is an L6 of 2004/2005 vintage. The problem with the bike at the moment is that the lower pivot bushes need replacing as I have worn them out meaning there is a bit of play in the joint and also separately the bottom bracket has play so it too needs replacing. These are all consumables that wear out in time and with extended use. My Brompton has been very reliable.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Mar 2013)

I was just complaining about the bwr hub and derailleur thing, rest of bike was fine.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Mar 2013)

alicat said:


> ```
> Which reminds me I have to fix mine.
> ```
> 
> What is it with Bromptons? I ride 16 miles a day at most on mine and something always needs fixing. Right now the derailleur isn't shifting to the small sprocket. I've ordered a new cable, a 1.5mm hex key and a prayer mat.



Why? Are you converting to Islam? I find Buddhism more relevant to biking myself.


----------



## alicat (25 Mar 2013)

The prayer mat is to compensate for my lack of skill at mending bikes. However, I can report that today my Brompton is working well with even the binding rear brake that was troubling me over the weekend fixed.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Apr 2013)

My 3 speed is generally very reliable. Hub only gears are the way to go. 8 speed conversion sound tempting, 11 speed is a tad pricey and for steel frames only.


----------

